# IRC server with user authentication



## KernelPanic (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone heard of an IRC server that can authenticate users using the local passwd file or even better, an LDAP or a RADIUS server?

It would be cool if it ran on something like... say... FreeBSD.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 26, 2009)

InspIRCd (irc/inspircd)has some LDAP modules in it, not sure if you can actually */quote pass* with it or not, but it might be worth looking into.


----------

